# Leder "zeichnen"



## Tarja (21. Oktober 2003)

Terve!

Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, wie man in Photoshop 5.5 Leder realistisch darstellen kann Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei, meine Elfe zu kolorieren, und da die gute ein schwarzes Lederhalsband umhat, kommen jetzt einige Probleme auf! 
Das Leder soll entweder ein bisschen älter sein oder im Stil von Nietenhalsbändern (-.-")

Vielen Dank dann auch, ich hoffe, da lässt sich was machen....


----------



## Pudig (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Tarja!

Schau mal bei thewebmachine.com unter Leather Type vorbei. Vielleicht kannst du das ja auch auf dein Lederhalsband anwenden.


----------



## JojoS (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde vielleicht einfach ne Lederstrucktur einscannen einen teilbereich ausschneiden, als "Muster festlegen" - Und dann auf die ebene des Halsbandes mit ner Deckkraft von vielleicht 60% anwenden, je welche Farbe das im Endefekt werden soll.


----------

